# Coilovers for the X-Trail?



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if any company makes a coilovers suspension system for our x-trail? I searched and no one seems to make anything for it.....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I've searched the Japanese companies since I'm looking for one as well... no luck so far.   :balls:


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Darn it. I know a guy in Singapore who has installed it. But he lurks around in qr25de.net and not here.....I am still waiting for his reply... :fluffy:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sergei, what quote did you get when you asked for the coilovers in Hotbits? I got a quote through my friend of Sing $1,300. I don't have any information on how long wait time is. But I'm told it wasn't readily available. 

Just curious...

Thanks!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Sergei, what quote did you get when you asked for the coilovers in Hotbits? I got a quote through my friend of Sing $1,300. I don't have any information on how long wait time is. But I'm told it wasn't readily available.
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> Thanks!


 yup thats the price....u'll have to really confirm it with the guy before he orders it....as i said before most fellas who own this car in my country are middle aged men


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Well I'm hoping to get my fingers on a set. Keep you posted on any developments.


----------

